# Should I get the CCP?



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys.

I am thinking about to buy a gun, but for the moments I dont think to carry this concealed or for self defense. I would like to practice in the range, and go to some IDPA practice. I am in FL miami

Should I get concealed carry permit?

If I dont need this, I think I can carry the gun in the car while going to the range.. but should be the gun under the seat unload or what?


or for example can I keep the gun in the car for self defense at home or in the car?

Thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend yes. First you can carry in your car when traveling in those state that honor your states. Second you tell your elected officals that you support the right of citizens to be armed and if they want to keep thier jobs don't try to infringe on that right. Third If a year from now you do decide you want or need to carry you don't have to wait to go through all the hoops to get legal.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

mik3gun said:


> If I dont need this, I think I can carry the gun in the car while going to the range.. but should be the gun under the seat unload or what?


See Question 6 here:
Concealed Carry Reciprocity - Division of Licensing, FDACS

In other words, no, unloaded and under your seat would likely not be lawful without a CC permit, unless in a case of some kind. However, I'm not a lawyer, so take that advice at your own risk.

FL carry permits are one of the easier to obtain CCW permits, from what I hear. I'd recommend going ahead and getting it.

Whatever your choice, _make sure you do your homework_. It's much better to be well-informed about how and where you can carry, rather than trying to explain to the judge that you didn't know.

KG


----------

